# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Foto - Arkivë nga Kosova Lindore!

## sam1r

Pershendetje antare dhe vizitore te F/SH,

Kjo teme, do te permbaj nje numer fotografish te vjetra nga nga trevat me lindore shqiptare, te mbetura jashte 2 shteteve shqiptare. Intervali kohor qe keto foto jane marr, eshte dikund prej vitit 1940 deri ne vitet '90. Iniciativ te tille po marre un fillimisht, por gjithsesi pres edhe bashkpunimin e te tjereve, te sjellin diqka nga jeta e shqiptareve te Presheves, Medvegjes dhe Bujanocit nga koha e ish-Jugosllavis, dhe sundimit komunist.

Shikim te kendshem...

**Kolektivi i shkolles fillore "Zenel Hajdini" ne fshatin Tupalle te komunes se Medvegjes...21.05.1976*

----------


## sam1r

**Klasa e -VIII-, semi-maturantet shqiptare te shkolles fillore "Zenel Hajdini" ne Tupalle te Medvegjes...20.05.1976
*

----------


## sam1r

**Qifti ideal i kohes...fshati Dediq i komunes se Medvegjes, me 1986!*

----------


## sam1r

**Nxenesit shqiptare te klases -II- ne shkollen fillore te fshatit Kapit, komuna e Medvegjes...16.06.1970*

----------


## sam1r

**Djemt dergoheshin per te perfunduar ushtrine ne ish-Jugosllavi qysh ne moshen 18 vjecare...viti i larget 1946*

----------


## Zonja

Më  gëzuen  shum  edhe  këto  foto nga  Kosova  lindore  Komuna  e Medvegjes,
Pse  jam vet nga  ato troje,  i njofta plot   deshiroj  që  edhe  unë  ti dergoj disa 
 foto te  shkolles..


Ju deshiroj  punë  të mbar  të nderuarit  lexus  dhe  shikus... :Lulja3:  :Lulja3:

----------


## RinorZ

Ja edhe disa foto nga une...


*Qyteti im, Presheva ne vitin 1939*

----------


## RinorZ

*Nje paralagje e Presheves, viti nuk dihet, por duhet te jete mbas LDB...*

----------


## RinorZ

*Ndertesa e vjeter e KK te Presheves...*

----------


## Zonja

*Foto nga vendi me Boorë*



*KL.e -I- me msusin Hasan në Svircë. Vjeshta 1969*

----------


## RinorZ

*Rruga Marshall Tito, apo rruga qe te shpie drejt qendres se qytetit, viti 1978...*

----------


## RinorZ

*Sic shihet ne te djathte, eshte i vendosur flamuri Kuq e zi, por me ylle...
Fotoja eshte e realizuar, 2 vite para Demostratave studentore te '81, ne Prishtine...*

----------


## sam1r

Faleminderit RinorZ, shpresoj qe edhe te tjeret te sjellin diqka nga e kaluara..

Pershendetje :buzeqeshje: ,
*sam1r*

----------


## RinorZ

*Nje tjeter foto e qytetit time, por kesaj here nga larte...
Viti i kesaj foto nuk dihet, por besohet te jete mbas '80.*

----------


## sam1r

> Më  gëzuen  shum  edhe  këto  foto nga  Kosova  lindore  Komuna  e Medvegjes,
> Pse  jam vet nga  ato troje,  i njofta plot   deshiroj  që  edhe  unë  ti dergoj disa 
>  foto te  shkolles..
> 
> 
> Ju deshiroj  punë  të mbar  të nderuarit  lexus  dhe  shikus...


Je e mireseardhur Zonja :buzeqeshje: ..

----------


## RinorZ

Sps Samir...
Shpresoje qe kesaj jave kur te iki per Presheve, te i skanoj edhe ca tjera nga familja ime...

Deri atehere...Gjthe te mirat!!!

Rinori, Tetove.

----------


## sam1r

**Nje foto e rralle, ku paraqiten krushqit duke marre nuse me qerre. Darsma zhvillohet ne fshatin Tupalle, derisa nusja vjen nga fshati tjeter, Vllasa, komuna e Medvegjes...dikund rreth vitit 1971-72*

----------


## Zonja

*Foto e vitit 1970 - Babaj nga ana e majt me Migjen*

----------


## sam1r

**Ishin kohe te veshtira per shqiptaret ato.fshati Tupalle, komuna e Medvegjes...dikund rreth vitit 1968*

----------


## sam1r

**Nje biciklete e tille ishte luksi i kohes per femijet shqiptare...rreth vitit 1969*

----------

